# The Dignity of the Office of Pastor



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 3, 2013)

Very interesting and thought-provoking article from Tim Challies. 

Little Jumps in Studios | Challies Dot Com

Here is a quotation to whet the appetite.


> "I found myself thinking about the office of pastor. This, too, is an office that is meant to carry some kind of dignity. The Bible holds the office high—higher than Prime Minister or President—and provides a long list of qualifications for anyone who would hold it. It says that it is a noble office and that a pastor must be, among other things, sober minded, respectable and a man who manages his home with dignity. He must be upright, holy and disciplined. This is an age of radical egalitarianism in which we want to acknowledge no distinctions between one person and another, even if one of them represents an important office. And yet the Bible elevates this one office as the office of double honor. This does not mean that a pastor needs to be superhuman or unapproachable. Far from it! The pastor, too, can play in the church softball game and he can have fun at the youth retreat. But even while he has fun, and even while he is outside of his study and his pulpit, he represents both himself and his office. The office cannot carry more dignity or respect than the office-holder..."


----------



## Wayne (May 3, 2013)

Touching some of the same points, I recently posted this over on This Day :



> From the above mentioned volume, the Rev. Mr. Burt’s address upon the death of Rev. Osborn,
> 
> “The pastor is not only the interpreter of the oracles of God in the gathered assembly; he is a visitor in every home, and a personal friend of every individual. In every crisis of life he is at hand, soothing in sickness, comforting in sorrow, counseling in perplexity, and, at last, accompanying the dying, as far as he may, toward the brooding shadows of the dark and solitary valley; and in all this he is the friend of the soul, drawing from earth, leading to Christ, and inspiring with heavenly hope. O there is none who so fully and so tenderly interweaves his whole life with that of each of a community, and draws after him and binds upon him such a train of ardent and holy affections, as the faithful and loving pastor.”
> 
> [all excerpts taken from The Pastor of the Old Stone Church. Philadelphia: William S. and Alfred Martien, 1858.]


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (May 3, 2013)

Very good thinking as far as the quote you mention. Here is a story for you. 

My most favorite teacher quit teaching school because the times had changed. He reprimanded a student and was told that he was out of bounds because the child felt disrespected. He was told by the school system that he first needed to earn the respect of the students. 

That is a far cry from what I was taught as a child. You were taught to say, "Yes Mam or Yes Sir." You gave respect because it was due to adults. We were children who were going to be in those positions some day. Then as I went into the Navy you gave due respect to the position of authority whether or not you agreed with it. Due Respect was already conferred upon the rank and social status that was achieved by recognition. Now let me also say that it didn't bring blind obedience either. We were taught you could disobey a lawful order. My favorite teacher was a Korean Veteran. He was the football coach also. He didn't need to cuss or yell. But he did have something called the Butterworth knock. It got our attention quickly. He was the first teacher I ever received an A in class for. He was a young mans mentor and taught us to respect each other and never make fun of differences we saw in others. 

Mr. Butterworth will always be one of my most favorite people. He loves God, his neighbor, and his country. My boys love and respect him also.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (May 3, 2013)

During my five years pastoring (after planting) an independent Reformed church in Cyprus (at that time there was only one other Reformed church in the nation, in a far-off city), I realized that this office was the highest in the world – in the estimation of God and Heaven – because such a person was His vicegerent, leading by personal example, and speaking for Him to His people. A pastor is a governor in the Kingdom of God, and at the same time a brother to those in the flock, even as our High King is Elder Brother to us all. It is also the hardest office in the world because the self-denial required – putting God first, and others first – as a regular practice, is greater than in other vocations.

And yet it is the most rewarding, in terms of many-leveled satisfaction, and also in terms of neediness and the consequent necessity of casting oneself upon God for aid – for who is adequate for such an office? – and the comfort and aid He invariably gives, and that without stint. 

I was fortunate, for mine was a very small church – on a foreign mission field – but I came away from that experience with a new respect for pastors! (The church is presently being cared for by visiting ministers from the UK and from Holland – and we pray for a permanent pastor to care for the church.)

I liked those quotes re the office you gave above, Benjamin and Wayne, and your remarks also, Randy.


----------



## MW (May 3, 2013)

> The office cannot carry more dignity or respect than the office-holder.



The times they have a-changed! In days gone by the office held the dignity while men felt their unworthiness to occupy it and others bore with their infirmities for the sake of the office and the necessity of its work.


----------



## Herald (May 3, 2013)

Jack Wyrtzen once said to me, "If God has called you to preach never stoop to be President." Not very eloquent but he made his point as Jack was wont to do.


----------



## Gesetveemet (May 4, 2013)

Our pastor often states that he is but a man and with the help of the Lord may he be given a handful of seed to sow.

May we be Aaron's and Hur's and lift him (our pastors) up in prayer.




.


----------

